# Building Walls around bath tub



## Willie T (Jan 29, 2009)

Although the board does not have to get all the way down till it touches the finished top of the tub (where you might set your shampoo bottles), it really should get down past the upper limit of the upturned tub lip flange.

Since very few tubs fit perfectly against the studs to allow for such a nice fit, you can bevel the backs of the boards where necessary to get the depth you need.


----------

